# Tribute to TR RACING'S Rob.



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

After the sad news of the loss of the world renown Tweenie Rob from TR Racing i have compiled a few of his amazing videos for us all to see what this legend of a guy was all about. 

Please add some video's Pictures of your own if you have any of Robs superb work. 

All condolences and respects are to be left here http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/126062-fatal-incident-involving-tweenierob-another-car.html

and also here RIP Tweeni (Rob G) - Skyline Owners Forum

Please leave this thread for videos / pictures of Robs/Tr Racings accomplishments over the years.

Thank you and enjoy in this sad weekend that will never be forgotten. R.I.P Rob. 















YouTube - Tweenierob In the Taisan



YouTube - Tweenie Rob's new car first 9 second run.



YouTube - TR RACING (Tweenierob in his road going R32 GTR)



YouTube - TR Racing (Tweenierob's 9.7 road car run)



YouTube - TR Racing (Tweenierob's 9.7 road car run)



YouTube - Jap Show Finale 2009, TR Racing Skylines run low 8's & high 9 second passes



YouTube - Mick Begley Gaijin Japshow Finale 2009 8.1s @ 169 mph



YouTube - TR Racing @ North Weald Drag



.


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

A few stolen from his facebook page:






























Always smiling


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Sorry but i just cant stop crying I have millions of pics.

I know he would of wanted these on here.

All the best Rob.

From me.










From Wendy she loved you so much :bowdown1::bowdown1:










From Tom and Flynn just before you give them a big kiss for winning the football.





































Mick.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

pictures i've got from the dyno day we had ages back,Rob doing what he does best,making us all smile and laugh


----------



## Supra RZ (Feb 6, 2003)

Rob doing what he loves


----------



## MorePSiTehbett4 (Sep 15, 2009)

Gutted seeing those pics....can't stop thinking about this, the car community really is a very tight knit bunch of guys.


----------



## Jonne (Nov 18, 2006)

All I can say at the moment is that I will never forgot Rob and all the things he has always done for me and my company. Sky-Engineering will never forgot Tweenierob and our work will always be in memory of Rob.


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

i feel so sick, this surely is unreal. i will be laying flowers at the scene tomorow evening if anyone wants to join me let me know. 

miss you rob although i know at least i have a part of your heart mind and soul in my car. for that i thank you.

kev


----------



## MorePSiTehbett4 (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

:bowdown1::bowdown1:

YouTube - The White's first day out


Mick.


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

:bowdown1: what a legend :bowdown1:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Mick.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

mods, any chance of making this a sticky on here for 1 week and then moving to the vids section please?


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

m6beg said:


> Mick.


Thats a great pic Mick, doin what he loves most. 
R.I.P Rob you live on in all our cars. God bless


----------



## chris singleton (Jul 20, 2005)

North Weald about 4 years ago, Rob got me into drag racing and this was my first outing. Should point out I'm not the bloke with the perm, Rob would talk cars with anyone !


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

A couple of vids of Rob mapping my old car when he worked at Perfect Touch.

YouTube - Tweenie Rob Mapping my Skyline GTR - 1

YouTube - Tweenie Rob Mapping my Skyline GTR - 2

He had tonsillitis and could barely speak above a whisper, but made the effort as he knew that I'd travelled a fair distance.

He was a gent and will be missed.


----------



## chris singleton (Jul 20, 2005)

I know for a fact he'll be laughing his arse off to this picture


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

ok, can someone finally tell me why he was called "Tweenie"? 

There must be hundreds of stories for a passionate, fun guy like Rob. This is an excellent thread to celebrate his life...


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Still lost for words.

I have several pics of Rob and TR-Racing in action but unfortunately I can't view photobucket at work so can only hope this works.

I made a promise to Rob that I wouldn't say anything on the forum until it was finished but I think it's a fine tribute, he was so excited about it, at times even more so than me.

This is the only picture I have that I can post of the engine he was building for me...

_*"No point messing about, get a proper turbo on there dude!"*_


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Taken by airbourne4000 from Skylineowners.com


----------



## drb5 (Oct 29, 2004)

kismetcapitan said:


> ok, can someone finally tell me why he was called "Tweenie"?


I asked the same question to Rob ages ago. All he said was...
"If i had a penny for every time someone asked me that..." :chuckle:


I really envy those of you who got to spend so much time with Rob. I'm honoured to have know him.

Love you big guy. RIP :bowdown1:


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

That's such a great picture Hugo...you made me cry again seeing that :bawling:

I don't have many on my laptop but here's two of him doing what he loved at North Wealds:


----------



## chrisT70 (Jan 21, 2009)

shocking news, very upsetting. condolences to all involved.


----------



## Beaker (Mar 6, 2002)

:bawling::sadwavey:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

real heart touching photo's :bawling:


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

There are some fantastic pictures on this thread. I love the one posted by Hugo and also the one with Rob standing next to my favourite ever R33 GTR (Bee*R).
I'm still shocked this morning, I cannot believe this is real


----------



## littlewozzer (Feb 3, 2009)

Met rob a couple of times, TOP TOP guy knew his stuff. Will be sadly missed 

R.I.P


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

The sun setting at Santa Pod says everything to me about someone who will be missed by a lot more than this forum and his family and friends


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

Doin wot he loves most


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

a great thread, good idea Matty. Could we maybe make up a sticker and we could all put something on our cars to remember him by? Maybe even do a charity event every year in his rememberance?


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

Cardiff R33 said:


> a great thread, good idea Matty. Could we maybe make up a sticker and we could all put something on our cars to remember him by? Maybe even do a charity event every year in his rememberance?


Sticker idea in the pipeline dude 

Class thread. :bowdown1:


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Cliff J said:


> There are some fantastic pictures on this thread. I love the one posted by Hugo and also the one with Rob standing next to my favourite ever R33 GTR (Bee*R).
> I'm still shocked this morning, I cannot believe this is real


I remember when he called me up p****ing himself that I had posted on here that the Bee*R car had the phrase "I eat Lemons for breakfast" on the bottom of its number plate. :chuckle:

At the time there was this Mick vs the Bee*R thing going on.


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

Let me know Lex ^^ cheers dude


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)




----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

Hugo said:


> Taken by airbourne4000 from Skylineowners.com


really good photo


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

"It's big and it's purple" - his car, well lord knows how much I covet that thing! And of course his work on the R33 Lemon, yet another Skyline that I covet as well....I'm beginning to see a trend here!

In 2007 Rob offered to fly out to Korea and map my car and teach me a few pointers, all I had to do was cover hotel and airfare. I was dead skint at the time though, having just poured all my cash (ALL) into the engine itself. What kind of guy offers to give up a week of his time, to do a map and teach a bonehead beginner like me, for FREE?? In the end though, he walked me through some bits on the phone. I remember our last phone call; he was talking in between a car doing dyno pulls..."ok now you'll want to do this..hang on...RRRRRRROOOOOARRRRR.....ok, right, as I was saying, hang on.....RRRRRROOOOOOOARRR!!!"


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

kismetcapitan said:


> "It's big and it's purple" - his car, well lord knows how much I covet that thing! And of course his work on the R33 Lemon, yet another Skyline that I covet as well....I'm beginning to see a trend here!
> 
> In 2007 Rob offered to fly out to Korea and map my car and teach me a few pointers, all I had to do was cover hotel and airfare. I was dead skint at the time though, having just poured all my cash (ALL) into the engine itself. What kind of guy offers to give up a week of his time, to do a map and teach a bonehead beginner like me, for FREE?? In the end though, he walked me through some bits on the phone. I remember our last phone call; he was talking in between a car doing dyno pulls..."ok now you'll want to do this..hang on...RRRRRRROOOOOARRRRR.....ok, right, as I was saying, hang on.....RRRRRROOOOOOOARRR!!!"


LMAO Legend, talking to you in between dyno runs

:smokin:

:bowdown1:


----------



## Autosaurus (Oct 6, 2009)

*Rob...*

I can't believe it, just found out yeserday morning...
Firstly my sympathies go out to his family and business partner Justin.
I hope Harry makes a speedy recovery.

I have worked with Rob on quite a number of occasions, mapping cars etc
We even talked about me going to work for TR full time...
Aside from his considerable knowledge and expertise he was a genuinely nice guy, who would go out of his way to help anyone if he could.
I feel priveliged to have worked with Rob and known him as a friend, I will truly miss him on both business and personal levels. Rest in peace my friend...

Justin, if you need help with anything, anything at all doesn't matter what it is, just ask, I will be there...

Jason


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

you can't see his face, but you know getting this baby on his rollers made his day.










He was one of the few that knew the true power of Mookitro

:bowdown1:

Mook


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I always thought this thread was funny about TweenieRobs other transport

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/120076-tweenierob-spotted.html










has some pictures of the great man


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> I always thought this thread was funny about TweenieRobs other transport
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/120076-tweenierob-spotted.html
> 
> ...


i was waiting for this thread to come back out. lol


----------



## Uzibat (Jul 31, 2007)

Classic Rob moment taken from this thread.


----------



## WvdB (Aug 26, 2008)

Rob, you'll always be remembered by us and in our work. What a fantastic individual you were!










Alright, nice one Rob! See you later sometime


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

ShaggyR32GTR said:


> Let me know Lex ^^ cheers dude


Initial designs are being done tomorrow

Once finalised and approved they will be formally announced


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

kismetcapitan said:


> ok, can someone finally tell me why he was called "Tweenie"?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Uzibat said:


> Classic Rob moment taken from this thread.


I was going to post that piccy (my brother took the original) but you have saved me the trouble. Was looking at the original at work today and reminiscing
echo the comment on some great pics on here.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

An excellent tread:bowdown1:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Taken at the GTROC London Meet in March this year ... I'm still trawling my photobucket to see what else I can find ...


----------



## Chinglish (Jul 19, 2009)

The initial designs of the stickers will be made tomorrow by me, Lex and Matt (imageworx), please bare with us as we know that alot of the forum members will be leaving it on their car for years to come, our design will be simple yet destinctive for our much beloved Rob.

I missed your call tonight Lex, was in a bit of a cuddle session with the usual TR Racing suspects and just remembered that you called just now, will call you in the morning when I am at imageworx.

Once again, if only words could describe how much we all miss Rob....


Regards,

George


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

*The European Record*

28 September 2008


----------



## Chinglish (Jul 19, 2009)

I am not a very big poster, but here is a few tear jerkers as I know I've cried over these alot. 

My contribution:

The way we should remember the brady couple:












Last night, the friends and close friends of Rob met up with Justin hoping that Rob will be with us in spirit, last night, we formed "Team Tweenie" where we will be organising an event each year for years to come to memorise our beloved Tweenie Rob. 

Team Tweenie









2 drinks for a great father, a great friend, and a great influence to the tuning world. (The drinks held up is for the man of the moment, Mr Rob G)










I am going to go and wipe my eyes off again, hope you guys enjoy.


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

Chinglish said:


>


this picture just made me start crying. justin and mick you both look so brave.

kev



(was this at the salisbury in hoddesdon?, after laying some flowers me n 2 mates were gonna go in there 4 a drink.)


----------



## Chinglish (Jul 19, 2009)

Yes it was last night at the Salisbury, sad but a joyess day, I don't think there was anyone after each toast that didn't shred tears.


----------



## Skyline_500R (Sep 23, 2004)

Robbie J said:


> I always thought this thread was funny about TweenieRobs other transport
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/120076-tweenierob-spotted.html
> 
> ...


We still laughed our ar**s of because of this picture last time he was here


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

That's a beautiful picture George :bawling:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

This is very very hard for me to type this but for the 10th atempt sorry 11th.

I am sitting here in my flat away from Wendy and my boys like i do every week its a work thing that has got to be done unfortunately which is going to change.


Its all about the Fish lads:thumbsup:

Tonight we all went for fish at our local place which was the daddy, To see all the people there was brilliant I now have a bigger family and i mean that lads you are all awesome . We have all had our hearts broken massively, Were ever I turn I see Rob its hurting that much my heart is trying to burst out all the tears are gone I have none left and I know you are all the same.

Justin if you do have a look at this I love you so much dude from the bottom of my heart.

To see all the views and comments about Rob is very very hard to come to grips with for me and I know its the same for all of you.

I ain't got any heart left to be honest its been stolen.

I just want him back ffs


Just want to say thank you to everyone.

Mick.:bawling::bawling::bawling::bawling:


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

m6beg said:


> This is very very hard for me to type this but for the 10th atempt sorry 11th.
> 
> I am sitting here in my flat away from Wendy and my boys like i do every week its a work thing that has got to be done unfortunately which is going to change.
> 
> ...




To Mick, 

soon you will understand that your heart has not been stolen, it has been broken, and over time im sure your memories of rob will actually help to ease the hurting and pain you are suffering now. one day you will realise that when you are stressed or pissed off or just got the 'raging hump', thinking of rob and the times you shared will make you feel soo much better. im sure you wont believe me now but trust me.

kev


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

as i said to Mo, every time you start to cry, just imagine Rob calling you a **** and telling you to take it outside.

mook


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

Mookistar said:


> as i said to Mo, every time you start to cry, just imagine Rob calling you a **** and telling you to take it outside.
> 
> mook


basically what i was trying to say. :thumbsup:

kev


----------



## scoobymad555 (Oct 21, 2009)

Haven't got any pictures unfortunately but I do have a couple of memories from his days at P.T. that will always make me smile without fail ....

He teamed up with Claudio in an effort to persuade me to superchip my work van on the grounds that i'd get more power And better fuel economy ... it was a mid-length high-top merc sprinter!

The occassion when he destroyed the bottom end of his engine in his grey R32 .... a few days before the guy he'd sold it to was coming to get it all because he couldn't resist taking it out! Still remember popping down to see him the day the guy was collecting it and Rob had finished rebuilding it but was making some final adjustments to the timing (by hand and ear) so he was 100% happy with it. He literally just shut the bonnet as the guy pulled in and we were standing there pretending to be wiping dust off the bumper lol!

Finally, I remember finding him swearing like a trooper having wedged the top half of himself (and got partially stuck) into the space behind the drivers seat of a 355 where he was trying to find somewhere to bolt down an ecu. Kudos where it's due - despite the many things he said about the 355 (most of which can't be repeated in public) having finally found somewhere to bolt it down, that combined with an exhaust system did see him then go on to map it and make power gains over ferrari's original map. What made it funnier was when he also said in his usual confident manner that he reckoned he could made at least 20bhp over the original map even without the exhaust because the ferrari map was cr*p lol!


----------



## Rudestickers (Aug 11, 2004)

I don't know where to start. Just wanted to say a few words.

I've only known Rob for a few short years but he made a massive impact on my families lives, and we will always remember him with much love

Rox and Lauren our hearts go out to you, if you need to talk please pick up the phone. I can't imagine what you are both going through.

Please be strong and get better soon Harry, We are all thinking about you.

Justin we are all here for you, everything will be done to help you carry on the amazing work TR Racing is famous for.

I know Rob would'nt want anyone to be feeling sad, but Sorry Rob we can't help it!

You'll be missed so much, this gap will never be filled. But we will have so many great memories of the times we spent together. You were one of a kind.
Love ya Dude
Night Night


----------



## Pavlo (Sep 12, 2002)

Hey Jeff,

I remember that silver wrx, nearly throwing up late at night in the passenger seat near my place while trying to map it, and then finally making to power engineering for the RR day about 15 mins too late! Those pokey garages at the bottom of Rob's flat, working with an endless supply of purple rubber gloves. And that damn white RA that he had after the boring beemer! Mapped that too at various points along the way. I remember the day Rob got his first skyline, that grey R32, that we pulley the head off at my place to change the cams and the manifold, wire in an Autronic ECU and eventually map it, and that's where skylines really took off for Rob.

Happy days at North Weald, the pod, Elvington, right at the beginning, the rest is history.

He was your best mate and you his, through thick and thin, and there's been plenty of both over the years. I`m devastated, but happy to have been there along the way.

Paul




Beaker said:


> :bawling::sadwavey:


----------



## Beaker (Mar 6, 2002)

HI Paul Thank you for youre kind words . mean a lot .. i have a story and a remember that night for every car Him and i owned :bawling:. and i think i have the only footage of him in a suit as my best man to which he would never allow me to post.

i remember being at Your old house with him in the middle of the night playing hold the torch whilst working on your car thinking we are both going to be on police 5 soon 

miss him so much:bawling:

beaker / jeff


----------



## gijsje (Mar 25, 2006)

Just found this picture of the Jap Show Finals at Santa Pod at a dutch forum
still cant belive it RIP


----------



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

gijsje - that is a fantastic pic IMO

:thumbsup:


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

This Should work...... clicky

Always such a well mannered greating :clap: :thumbsup:
And he didn't mind getting his hands dirty!

Shot last year in Ireland, Jap Show, Time Attack!


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

LOL, was just watching through a couple of his videos again like i have been every night so far! 

So whos good with modding videos. ? I know this should not be a funny time but rob really did run like a girl in high heels! 

Best bit is i recall someone taking the pee about him running not to long ago and i belive rob did reply with " ye i should really not run in public" or simular. 

It would be great (for myself and i hope others agree ) if we could have a slow motion video of rob running and linked over as i cant help but pee my pants every time i see his attempt of running! It puts a massive smile on my face anyway when i see it! 

Hope im not touching a nerve with people here taking the pee out of robs running, but it really does put a smile on my face and i hope others too. 

Fast forward to 30 seconds and you will see what i mean...

YouTube - Jap Show Finale 2009, TR Racing Skylines run low 8's & high 9 second passes


.


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

mattysupra said:


> LOL, was just watching through a couple of his videos again like i have been every night so far!
> 
> So whos good with modding videos. ? I know this should not be a funny time but rob really did run like a girl in high heels!
> 
> ...


Just watched that Matty and it does make you smile mate :thumbsup: You know there are so many people out there who have jobs that they kind of put up with to pay the bills etc. 

Then there are passionate people like Rob who obviously love what they are doing and can't get enough of it. You can see by his desperation to get to Shaggy that his only intention is to help someone else for no personal gain. That infectious love for motorsport will live on with the cars he and Justin built and the people he so generously shared his time with. I feel privileged just to have known the man for a short time.


----------



## sloathy (Jun 30, 2006)

It only seems like yesterday

RIP Rob


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> Just watched that Matty and it does make you smile mate :thumbsup: You know there are so many people out there who have jobs that they kind of put up with to pay the bills etc.
> 
> Then there are passionate people like Rob who obviously love what they are doing and can't get enough of it. You can see by his desperation to get to Shaggy that his only intention is to help someone else for no personal gain. That infectious love for motorsport will live on with the cars he and Justin built and the people he so generously shared his time with. I feel privileged just to have known the man for a short time.



well put mate. 

Well im all about putting a smile on peoples faces and if i put a smile on your face then im happy. 

End of the day if it was me up there and i could see that your all having a laugh at my expense, well i would be smiling/laughing along with you all! 

Chin up people, this thread is a tribute to rob of the good times you had together! Keep it happy people..... Bring on the funny stuff. 


We all deserve a good laugh and some big smiles... come on people , pull together now, we are a family on here


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

totb 07!
i have a video somewhere of rob mapping my car on the dyno!







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

mattysupra said:


> LOL, was just watching through a couple of his videos again like i have been every night so far!
> 
> So whos good with modding videos. ? I know this should not be a funny time but rob really did run like a girl in high heels!
> 
> ...



That was me Matty....was ribbing him about it again when I saw him last.

A thread taken from happier days 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/125165-gaijin-v-fuujin-jap-show-challenge-10.html

A couple of pictures from Gaijin's website (hope you dont mind Mick)


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

great stuff mate. 


Im sat here a nervous reck hoping i dont affend anyone with my last comment. :runaway:

Again no offence ment, just trying to put a smile on peoples faces!

P.s great pics mate, im sure mick wont mind you posting them pics! Like i say this is a tribute thread.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Watching that video again made me :chuckle:

...then it made me :bawling:

Rob thought it was funny, he wouldn't take it any other way.

One of the Taisan & the Blue beasty when it was first built, at Silverstone:


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

what happened to the taisan? 

Did he still have it? On my last visit to TR i spent my time dribbling over the LEMON to even look around the rest of robs/Tr's unit. Is the taisan a car that was still in use?


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

mattysupra said:


> what happened to the taisan?
> 
> Did he still have it? On my last visit to TR i spent my time dribbling over the LEMON to even look around the rest of robs/Tr's unit. Is the taisan a car that was still in use?


The Taisan is still being built and given recent events I am now more than ever determined to follow through the plans Rob, Justin and myself talked about. As I last told Rob, we will not rush it but make sure that it is spot on "DIRT" I think was the term Rob made about it.

Smokey


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

It's John's car, it's in the corner of the workshop.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/115462-taisan-evolution.html

Me & Rob were waiting for Oz to get the Lemon finished and then we were going to take all 3 cars out for a blast together and get some pics 

Edit - D'oh you beat me to it John.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

well lets get the thing moving then. If i can help let me know. :thumbsup:


----------



## kav (Nov 4, 2003)

Here is one of the Mick and Rob winning the Irish open drag championship 09
It was the pleasure of pleasures finally meeting the great tweenie Rob RIP

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6Qp--jibgU&feature=player_embedded

They are in the final, if admin want to edit the video feel free


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> Just watched that Matty and it does make you smile mate :thumbsup: You know there are so many people out there who have jobs that they kind of put up with to pay the bills etc.
> 
> Then there are passionate people like Rob who obviously love what they are doing and can't get enough of it. You can see by his desperation to get to Shaggy that his only intention is to help someone else for no personal gain. That infectious love for motorsport will live on with the cars he and Justin built and the people he so generously shared his time with. I feel privileged just to have known the man for a short time.


Well said George 
This video cracks me up everytime i watch it, i remember Rob running round in front of me just i was about to do the burn out. He dived under my dashboard and started pulling wires out and doing a quick rewire job??? dont have a clue wot he was up to but he said that should do it and sent me on my way. I then set my new PB of 10.05 followed by a 9.93 on the following run, the man knows his stuff and i listened to EVERY word of advice he gave me. LEGEND....... i'll never forget you dude. That 9 was for you my friend :thumbsup:


----------



## Roxzan (Oct 21, 2009)

this thread makes me cry everytime i look at it,

i do agree with you all, rob should never run in public, even he laughed about that, 

this thread and the others have helped me and lauren the last few days, just reading everyones memories they have of rob, 

what can i say, i know he was good at the car stuff and lots of people loved what he did but his life was more than just cars and those are the things i'll remember forever, the time he spent with lauren and me, things that were special to the 3 of us,

thank you all for your kind words, 

my thoughts go out to the family of the lady that died, i'm glad that she didn't have children (well at least that is what the papers say) because something that will stay with me forever is laurens face when i told her about rob, 

when i work out how to i'd like to put a photo up of us as a family,

rox x


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

nice of you to join us Roxzan,

there is a guide to putting pictures up,this should help http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/27257-image-posting-questions-hosting.html


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome to *GTROC* Roxzan & thank you for joining us.
I'm glad that everyone's posts & words have helped you & your family at this most difficult time for you all & that your kind words will touch all on here ...

Welcome.


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi Roxzan,

My heart goes out to you and lauren. If there is ever anything that you need doing or help give any of us a shout on here and it will get done, it is the least we could do.

Chris


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Hi Roxzan,

I know we've not met....but if I can do anything to help or try and ease your pain...please let me know.

Lots of love to the both of you

Claire
xxx


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

Roxzan said:


> this thread makes me cry everytime i look at it,
> 
> i do agree with you all, rob should never run in public, even he laughed about that,
> 
> ...


hi roxzan, 

i would love to see a picture of the three of you. (someone help her) (i cant work out how either)

my condolences to you, ive heard you are a very strong person. im glad you are reading this, you should know how much everyone thought of rob, we miss him.

kev

x


----------



## Roxzan (Oct 21, 2009)

no idea if this will work, if it does then the photos are from our holiday in september to cyprus,

if it doesn't work then i'll try something different

rox x


----------



## scoobymad555 (Oct 21, 2009)

hey roxzan 

really good to see you on here .... hope you & lauren are holding up ok .... can't even begin to imagine how tough things are for you two at the moment 

I'm new to these boards myself but I think I can help with your picture posting - just follow the instructions beneath and it should work  


------------------------------------------------------------------------

step 1) goto Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket (CLICK HERE)

step 2) sign up (it is totally free) 

step 3) upload the picture(s) you want to share. There should be a section on your screen that looks like the pic below










step 4) once uploaded, move your mouse cursor over the picture and a box will appear beneath it. 
Copy the location the picture is stored at by high-lighting it, right clicking and selecting copy 
(or by pressing ctrl c) - see pic below
#nb : this can be a little "fiddly" sometimes 










step 5) type your post on this site and insert the picture where you want by
pasting the images location into the message - just right click and paste (or press ctrl v)

it should put something in the window that looks like this ....

http ://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e367/yourusername/picname.jpg 
with IMG and /IMG in square brackets before and after it 

step 6) Preview your post to make sure it all looks how you want it too and when happy click the submit button 



Hope that's easy to follow .... look forward to seeing the pics of you guys


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

ROX, email your pics/vids whatever to me at [email protected]

I will put them up on here for you!


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm really sorry for your loss Roxzan 
I met Rob a couple of times over the past 2 years & spoke to him just before the accident & he was an incredible person & very kind person. 
Funny thing was that he always remembered me, maybe I was the only Frenchman with a GT-R in Herts/Essex 

Here are your images 
Lovely pictures :thumbsup:

Davy


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Welcome Roxzan. Although we never met I heard Rob say many times down his telephone, Love ya Babe when he was talking with you. He was not shy to show his feelings for you in front of the guys:thumbsup:

He will be sorely missed by many.

The GTROC is a big family and I am pleased you have joined us. Just say if you need help or assistance, someone on here will know how to do it.

Jeff.

.


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

Roxzan, 

they are beautiful pictures of you all. you have such a gorgeous little girl.

x x x

kev


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Eikichi said:


>


Beautiful pictures...I dunno what to say now :bawling::bawling:


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

i only ever spoke to rob on the phone as i live in greece ...
as a father myself to a boy and a girl it breaks my heart to see that picture of your beautifull daughter and think she will have to grow up with out her father... this must be the worst time imaginable for you 
but please try to stay strong and remember that people from all over the world who you will most likely never meet have you and your daughter in there thoughts and prayers..


----------



## SMG (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi Roxzan

I think I could honestly say every time Rob came to see us in chobham, I would hear Rob on the phone to you, and the banter was very intertaining, his personality shone through even to an outsider to how special your relationship was. He would often say how he had to stop off at Sutton's to collect his animal shaped bread for Lauren, and how she had written on facebook about her excitement of what one she would get next. I remember once that they had all gone and he was so disappointed he would not be able to bring one home for her. You have our depest sympathies he was a great man in many respects. We would speak many times how good it was going to be to race together in the HKS drag series, i was so looking forward to this, his enthusiasm was infectious.

Steve

Justin, if you need us to do anything you only have to ask.

Harry only met you once dude but looking forward to the next time, a speedy recovery mate.

Take care.

Rob, we will get that race buddy......


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Hi Everyone.

I have found the energy to post some of my favourite pictures up, These were taken from TOTB 08.

It was the first time Rob drove the car on a strip and the only man I would of ever trusted to drive the car.









:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:











Pictures taken by Ian Blackett thank you very much:thumbsup:

Mick.


----------



## coops1 (Dec 29, 2006)

RIP mate.
Roxy, I could only imagine what you guys are going through at the mo but if I can help in any way what so ever just let me know or tell Nigel.
Ricky x


----------



## drb5 (Oct 29, 2004)

Hi Roxzan. Really happy the threads are making it easier for you. Rob was an awesome guy.

Love the pics too...can't believe you guys went to Cyprus. I remembering actually talking to Rob about Cyprus on MSN aaaages ago. Must have been away before you guys went over there. When did you go?


----------



## Roxzan (Oct 21, 2009)

hello

we went the 1st week in september, all the uk schools had gone back so it was quiet, weather was lovely, we hadn't had a family break like that for a long time, it was well needed, 

the last few weeks we had with rob have been lovely, we spent loads of time together as a family, we'd gone to watch him race at santa pod, we'd been cinema, dinner loads of stuff, i'll always have those memories,

i can't believe it's been a week,

rox x


----------



## Airborne4000 (Aug 31, 2005)

Here are a few pictures i took at Santa Pod, a few weeks ago



















Just used photoshop to make a few tweeks


----------



## Airborne4000 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

Roxzan said:


> hello
> 
> we went the 1st week in september, all the uk schools had gone back so it was quiet, weather was lovely, we hadn't had a family break like that for a long time, it was well needed,
> 
> ...


so lovely, i cant believe its been a week either, feels so weird.

x


----------



## drb5 (Oct 29, 2004)

Roxzan said:


> hello
> 
> we went the 1st week in september, all the uk schools had gone back so it was quiet, weather was lovely, we hadn't had a family break like that for a long time, it was well needed,
> 
> ...


No way! If only we'd known...we were there then too! Where abouts in Cyprus?

I used to go on at Rob. Saying he worked too much and how you must have the soul of a saint, to let him work as hard and as much as he did.


----------



## Roxzan (Oct 21, 2009)

we went to paphos, stayed a 10 min walk from the harbour, we went a few years back and lauren loved it, it had been so long since we'd had a holiday that we wanted to go back to somewhere we knew so we could just chill out, 

rob only used his phone a few times, rather than his usual 100+ times a day, lauren still has her tan, same as rob, me i just got a few more freckles,

rox x


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

Seven nights on and reading this and the other thread certainly hasn't got any easier - I always have to make sure I sit down armed with a box of tissues!

Roxzan, you've blown me away by finding the strength to post on here and I'm very glad that reading it has been of benefit.
I have to admit that a couple more tissues hit the bin when you mentioned having to tell Lauren what had happened - I have a young daughter too and can't even imagine how hard that moment and the last week must have been for you.

I only met Rob a few brief times (the last one to deliver my old R33 to the workshop a couple of weeks ago) and although I was gutted to see the end of it after many happy years of ownership, I was also very pleased that there was no better man/team in the UK that could be working on it.

Rob has clearly made a huge contribution to the world, not talking in terms of tuning cars (for which he was clearly had a very special talent), but in terms of simply making people happy, putting a smile on their faces, and generally restoring faith in human nature. :bowdown1:
Reading the amazing things that people have said about Rob has certainly made me take a look at my own life and wonder how my contribution might measure up. I hope you and Lauren can take strength from that.

Dan


----------



## MorePSiTehbett4 (Sep 15, 2009)

Roxzan said:


> we went to paphos, stayed a 10 min walk from the harbour, we went a few years back and lauren loved it, it had been so long since we'd had a holiday that we wanted to go back to somewhere we knew so we could just chill out,
> 
> rob only used his phone a few times, rather than his usual 100+ times a day, lauren still has her tan, same as rob, me i just got a few more freckles,
> 
> rox x




I never met your husband but he was such a legend that his loss is being felt all the way over the world here in California.

My girlfriend and me have been praying for you guys. It's great to see your face and now I feel I can pray for you more directly.

When I come back to England(it's been many years) I would love to meet you and your daughter and lay some flowers for your late husband, a legend in our sport.

I want you to know we were really thinking about you guys over here and still are; you are not alone.

*1 Thessalonians 4:13-14*
But I do not want you to be ignorant, brethren, concerning those who have fallen asleep, lest you sorrow as others who have no hope. For if we believe that Jesus died and rose again, even so God will bring with Him those who sleep in Jesus.


----------



## drb5 (Oct 29, 2004)

Roxzan said:


> we went to paphos, stayed a 10 min walk from the harbour, we went a few years back and lauren loved it, it had been so long since we'd had a holiday that we wanted to go back to somewhere we knew so we could just chill out,
> 
> rob only used his phone a few times, rather than his usual 100+ times a day, lauren still has her tan, same as rob, me i just got a few more freckles,
> 
> rox x


Aaaaaaaaaah that was it. I remember better now. Rob was asking if it had changed much since you guys had been.

Can't believe we were there at same time and same plcae(sort of). Parents have a place in Tala, just up from Paphos. Would have been nice to meet you.

You sound a bit like my other half.  I get the tan and she gets the freckles too. lol


----------



## Money (Jul 20, 2005)

Pictures are great guys - Ill have a look on my other computer to see if I have pics from the old days with Rob and Scoobs.

Had some real fun mapping times with Rob and also building times. As Pavlo said, Rob was great with his purple gloves!

Will seriously miss him and Rox, if you need anything Im only a phone call away!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

*ANNOUNCEMENT*

I have been asked to update everyone on flowers. No date has been set yet but we are conscious of the fact people will want to send flowers to the funeral. Rob's family would wish that only friends who knew Rob well and who wish to send flowers do so. In repsect of this the GTR Owners Club and GTR Register will be sending flowers on behalf of us all. Anyone wishing to contribute can do so in other ways, the details of which will be published very soon.

Thank you


----------



## Roxzan (Oct 21, 2009)

i think there are only a handful of us that remember the purple gloves and working on cars in my back garden, those were the good old days when rob had a normal 9-5 job and cars were just a hobby 

i love reading those memories,

rox x


----------



## Beaker (Mar 6, 2002)

Money .. i was going through all my old stuff and found footage of rob me and you on cruise to southend those were the days ..

getting a call from rob with him singing to me .. " i'm the leader i'm the leader of the pack oh yeah! "


----------



## chris singleton (Jul 20, 2005)

I'm sure my 33 and various parts of it spent more time in your back garden and conservatory than it did at my own house 

Just checked out Rob's profile, under occupation.............Man Ho........lmfao


----------



## Money (Jul 20, 2005)

lol at Rox. Yup I remember when it started like that. And the amount of times I was over yours and looking around garden/garage/living rooms and finding new goodies. Thats when he was into scoobs and it was "Look at the size of this turbo, im sure I can make fit". 

Or I would get a call "Guess what I did, I mapped a TD05 turbo on my ra and blew the turbo up - wahey"!

I remember the cruise to Southend as well. You got to send that to me! Rob never wanted to be second and always had to lead.

lol at Chris. I remember my black scoob sitting at Robs for a while - that was when he was learning more about mapping before he got into Skylines. It just wouldnt start and it was driving him nuts. Found out the problem - 2 sensors were the wrong way round! lol

Rob was always the guy that he wanted to find the solution. My old man said last night he had his mobile in his locker at work and would ring Rob to say "You never guess what I found was wrong with this scoob and map". Rob was always there to offer guidance.

Definitely fun times!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Car and Driver (a USA magazine and blog) have even made sure that Rob is remembered:
European GT-R Community Shocked by Death of Tuner - Car and Driver Blog


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

We have now started a new thread outlining how we propose to raise money for Lauren and to donate on behalf of the other people involved in this terrible accident. If you would like to donate, the details can be found in this thread: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/126456-information-those-who-knew-tweenierob.html

or if you wish to go direct to the shop then please do so using this link to take you straight to the shop

Thank you to all those who have donated already


----------



## DanLeMan (Sep 4, 2006)

Im lost for words...

ive been watching these posts not knowing what to say....

such a loss.... one of the greatest..

here is a guy who spoke to anyone.. offered his time and advice to anyone...

a man who didnt think he was better than anyone else....( even though we knew how great he was lol)

I first met him just before TOTB VI which is when he worked for perfect Touch. installed my gear box ( borrowed from Mick) and mapped my car.. and become part of Team Skyline... I ve spoke with him ever since.. ( the car has also run ever since)

whether it be on the phone, on MSN or at an event..

i now log into MSN and know he will never sign in... his number in my phone and know he will never answer.. and... I know I will never find him at the events......

A true gentleman A true legend.....

the kids were watching The Tweenies on the telly the other day... its funny how it makes you think of Rob 

But we all know he will be looking down on us now and waiting for the next big event... And we all know he will be there..in spirit... in each and every car he has mapped, built and had a hand in.. 

Most of all he will be sat next to Mick just willing him along to that 7 second barrier.. and once he does we all know he will have a huge smile looking down and thinking... TR Racing....


RIP... we are all thinking of you Rob..


----------



## Pepijn (Jan 31, 2009)

Cliff J said:


> There are some fantastic pictures on this thread. I love the one posted by Hugo and also the one with Rob standing next to my favourite ever R33 GTR (Bee*R).
> I'm still shocked this morning, I cannot believe this is real


I love that foto too, it's my car now. Rob worked on it here in the Netherlands with such a big smile ! He loved it so very much ! :bawling: 

Beautiful pictures that are posted !


----------



## myline (Dec 10, 2005)

Just a word...Bye Rob.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

We have arranged a convoy from TR racing down to Brighton and have arranged hook up points for people from Kent, Surrey, Sussex and all points North and West of London. We hope this is a fitting tribute to Rob and we hope people will join the day and pay their respects. More details of the event can be found in the Meetings/Events section of the forum


----------



## cheekyboy (Jun 16, 2007)

Here's a few pics from 13th September 2009 when Rob and Mick came to Ireland to play.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2009)

Dear All,

Now that Harry is out of hospital, we are closing these threads to direct users to Tribute Convoy.

We remind users not to speculate about the incident or any ongoing investigation. Any such threads or posts will be deleted.

We pass our condolences to the families of Rob and Nicola.

Thank You.

Admin


----------

